# This years JD mower mods for fun and utility.



## Buckwheeat (Aug 22, 2015)

The first addition was my dash board bar, for mounting my iPad or iPhone. It's 1/2 steel bar that I bent and painted to fit into mount holes already in mower. 




















Second addition was a volt meter and a 12 volt charging plug for accessories, all where easy installs, no real reason other than I like to know battery strength at all times and have power available for sprayer or,........

Third thing was clean up and repaint and apply graphite spray to underside of mower deck. What a job !














Then the lights for back of unit. I wanted them to only turn on with the headlights, easier job than first thought and I'm pleased with results. 




















All finished for this seasons mods (I think) everything was done without drilling holes in mower. 








Although the seat on the 170 is "ok" I really would like a seat with arm rests, (I'm a injured army veteran 28yrs) so the re-search is on to figure out how to get that done. Anyone out there who can help me with info or kind words of advice I'd appreciate it. 

Dan







(Buckwheeat)


----------



## 463 (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks for the write up on that dashboard bar modification now i will have to go and build one for the cell phone .
I even have to put a tent windshield on it. low profile of course.


----------



## 463 (Aug 10, 2015)

That should read tint windshield


----------



## Buckwheeat (Aug 22, 2015)

That'll surely get the Naighbours talking !


----------

